# TT-RS finally arrived...



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

After getting delayed 3 times, my TT-RS finally arrived a few days ago and I took delivery last night.

Car has minimal options:
Tech Package
Wing Delete
Colormatched Mirrors

I only managed to put 30 miles so far but all I can say is WOWW! 

Here are 2 pictures of the car, enjoy!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> After getting delayed 3 times, my TT-RS finally arrived a few days ago and I took delivery last night.
> 
> Car has minimal options:
> Tech Package
> ...


Beautiful! California?


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

Congrats, looks gorgeous!


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats! Looks awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wicked!

Mine and a Phantom Black w/ red/black wheel combo are arriving at dealership on Friday. I'll be posting those pics over the wknd - we're going to take photos of them side by side.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a nice shot, and a very good looking car, enjoy.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the club!:beer:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! I envy you. Mine comes in feb20!


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

Come to SF with this!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Crazy that you can now get color matched mirror housings...grrr.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Nice pics! What camera did you use for those?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Crazy that you can now get color matched mirror housings...grrr.


Must be a new option. Oh well, if it were a choice when I ordered, I would have missed out on the CF mirrors.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Marty said:


> Nice pics!


Agreed! But, of an insufficent quantity. How 'bout some more.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Crazy that you can now get color matched mirror housings...grrr.





Black BeauTTy said:


> Must be a new option. Oh well, if it were a choice when I ordered, I would have missed out on the CF mirrors.


The option was never offered in the US. But I figured since it is offered for the rest of the world, I should be able to get them too. The sales dude and I were being persistent about having the mirrors painted and finally got approved through Audi Exclusive after waiting for 3.5 weeks.



Marty said:


> Nice pics! What camera did you use for those?


Nikon D300S with alienbees


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Here she is….*

Volcano Red. Another RS, Phantom black with red/black wheels is on the showroom floor behind her.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

redz9269 said:


> Volcano Red. Another RS, Phantom black with red/black wheels is on the showroom floor behind her.


Hell-****ing-Yes!!

That's goddamned awesome, redz. Good choice.

- Jeremy -


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

Congrats! The color matched mirrors is certainly unique to have. The engine shot is very sweet!



redz9269 said:


> Volcano Red. Another RS, Phantom black with red/black wheels is on the showroom floor behind her.


Congrats redz! I should be picking mine up next week (Ibis), about 100 miles down the road in Baltimore.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

gt2437 said:


> Congrats! The color matched mirrors is certainly unique to have. The engine shot is very sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats redz! I should be picking mine up next week (Ibis), about 100 miles down the road in Baltimore.


I'll meet you in Baltimore after you pick yours uo.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats on the car! It's a real looker. Now, go puts some miles on it!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> Volcano Red. Another RS, Phantom black with red/black wheels is on the showroom floor behind her.


That looks awesome, I'd love to meet up and see that in person. Let's make it happen!:wave:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> That looks awesome, I'd love to meet up and see that in person. Let's make it happen!:wave:


Message me - today I'll be somewhere on the PA Turnpike


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

redz9269 said:


> Volcano Red. Another RS, Phantom black with red/black wheels is on the showroom floor behind her.


That looks great! Nice color choice!


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

redz9269 said:


> Volcano Red. Another RS, Phantom black with red/black wheels is on the showroom floor behind her.


Amazing color!

How did you come up with that color?


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

dogdrive said:


> After getting delayed 3 times, my TT-RS finally arrived a few days ago and I took delivery last night.
> 
> Car has minimal options:
> Tech Package
> ...


Congratulations!

This is first non-Ti Pkg black RS I've seen posted. :thumbup:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Love the TT-RS, hope they keep making it for at least another year. I will be tempted.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Love the TT-RS, hope they keep making it for at least another year. I will be tempted.


Tick, tock! Gettem' while they last or buy it used in a couple years. I'm tickled I did the former.:thumbup:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Amazing color!
> 
> How did you come up with that color?


They had an R8 on showroom when I was choosing my color. Fell in love with it. Figured with a 1 of 1000 vehicle it was worth shelling out the extra $ for the custom color. Passed on the carbon fiber mirrors and it made up part of the difference. And I'm one of the few women driving a TT-RS so I figured what the hell. Adds to the drama when I get out and it's not a guy driving it. 

I'm in love with this car- sport mode is absolutely intoxicating! I've been in it pretty much since picking it up. Had 2 previous TTs and loved them but this was absolutely worth the wait!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Tick, tock! Gettem' while they last or buy it used in a couple years. I'm tickled I did the former.:thumbup:


Can't wait to hear yours - I've been driving in sport mode all wknd and it's intoxicating - yours must be well… let's just say, a whole different experience


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> Can't wait to hear yours - I've been driving in sport mode all wknd and it's intoxicating - yours must be well… let's just say, a whole different experience


It is!!!!!!!!! My tinted tails should be here Monday. I'll be back on the road immediately after to hear it again. I have to see your's in person, that color is really nice looking in pics. I'm sure it is even nicer in person.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

redz9269 said:


> I'll meet you in Baltimore after you pick yours uo.


Sounds good. Photo shoot!! :beer:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> It is!!!!!!!!! My tinted tails should be here Monday. I'll be back on the road immediately after to hear it again. I have to see your's in person, that color is really nice looking in pics. I'm sure it is even nicer in person.


Message me and I'll meet you- still have many break-in miles to get in ;-)


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> Message me and I'll meet you- still have many break-in miles to get in ;-)


Will do. Waiting on my HRE's too, hopefully in next week. We will have quite a photo shoot!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

One more picture. This one was taken by a friend of mine "fookerBOOB"


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Just installed Neuspeed Torque Arm Insert today. 
Noticed the difference immediately with this little mod. 

 

Btw, this picture was taken before the washer was installed 

I also just placed an order on H&R Coilovers and Audi Magnetic Ride Delete modules.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

dogdrive said:


> Just installed Neuspeed Torque Arm Insert today.
> Noticed the difference immediately with this little mod.
> 
> 
> ...


 Curious: what made you go for the H&R Coilovers? I've run the magnetic ride on the track a few times, and it's awesome. In sport mode it's too stiff for the street, but great for the track. 

And what did the torque arm insert do you for you? Thanks.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

dogdrive said:


> Just installed Neuspeed Torque Arm Insert today.
> Noticed the difference immediately with this little mod.
> 
> I also just placed an order on H&R Coilovers and Audi Magnetic Ride Delete modules.


 Where'd you source the mag-ride delete modules? Are those the ones from KW? Also curious why you're replacing the mag-ride... planning on a lot of track time?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats, dogdrive & redz! 

Yes, matching mirrors is awesome. If I had ordered mine I would have gone with the stock mirrors and considered painting them. You should let the world know you can order them like that, even if it pisses off AoA. 

Redz, that color is awesomeleriffic! I want to lick it and eat it. It's worth way more than 2% the total price, if you look at it that way. BTW, how many RS's did that dealer get allocated? 

Enjoy your cars. It only gets better from here on out.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

dogdrive, I'm also interested if you feel a difference with the torque arm insert. Cheap and easy mod if it really makes a difference.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Marty said:


> Curious: what made you go for the H&R Coilovers? I've run the magnetic ride on the track a few times, and it's awesome. In sport mode it's too stiff for the street, but great for the track.
> 
> And what did the torque arm insert do you for you? Thanks.


 The torque arm insert limits the movement of the motor under load. It's a similar concept to upgrading your dogbone mount on the MKI TT or earlier VW models (MKIV) 



JohnLZ7W said:


> Where'd you source the mag-ride delete modules? Are those the ones from KW? Also curious why you're replacing the mag-ride... planning on a lot of track time?


 My reason is simply because I like my cars slammed. 
Originally I was going to get KW Clubsport but decided not to get it after finding out that it only drops the car 1.4" WEAK! 
Magnetic ride delete modules are from KW. 

Here is a picture of my slammed benz. Rides like shjt but I don't really care  

 




mageus said:


> dogdrive, I'm also interested if you feel a difference with the torque arm insert. Cheap and easy mod if it really makes a difference.


 Noticed the difference immediately esp during hard acceleration. 
I think most people here will appreciate that little mod.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

mageus said:


> Congrats, dogdrive & redz!
> 
> Yes, matching mirrors is awesome. If I had ordered mine I would have gone with the stock mirrors and considered painting them. You should let the world know you can order them like that, even if it pisses off AoA.
> 
> ...


 As to you question about allocations - My dealer got 3 at that location - 2 sold already: mine and a Black w/black-red wheel combo, 3rd ordered as Daytona but still possible to to be changed and, as of this morning, not yet spoken for, although not sure if that one is slated to be a '12 or '13. I think their other location had at least one additional allocation because I'm parked around the corner from a Daytona not from my location. 

I would have done color matched mirrors had that been possible at the time- but would likely have resulted in yet another 3 month delay and 9 months was already excruciating enough. Volcano Red is worth every last cent, although I'd say more than just lickable  And as a redhead I look magnificent getting out of that car. I enjoy the looks I get when I pull up in that car. As they say, "Priceless!" 

Which reminds me of the following posts earlier in this thread.... 

Originally Posted by - Jeremy - 
"When my wife asked what I like most about the car, my answer was, "It makes my balls tingle." 

Originally Post by [email protected]: 
" Which reminds me of a semi-famous "incident" among the Fourtitude staff. A few years back, we had borrowed one of the very first V10 R8's in the US from Audi, and we had it at a show. Our staffer Bill was showing the car to a German gentleman who was very excited about it, though he didn't speak a lot of English. Bill ended up having the guy sit in the passenger seat while Bill sat in the driver's, started the car, and revved the hell out of it a couple of times for the guy. The German guy gets this raptured look on his face, and is struggling to express himself in English. "This car..... this is.... is so.... I feel it in my behind! Is Amazing!" Every once and a while when something cool happens, one of us will still say "I feel it in my behind!" and everyone else will crack up." " 

It's become a running joke with my male friends where one sitting in passenger seat of the car says "I feel it in my behind" and I respond "It makes my balls tingle." And a punchline every time we're drinking. Funnier still since I appear to be the only female owning a TT-RS, or at least the only one found so far. 

And that's my longwinded responds to a simple post......


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

H&R Clubsport and Mag-Ride Delete parts finally arrived...
Probably won't be doing the install till next week.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

dogdrive said:


> Just installed Neuspeed Torque Arm Insert today.
> Noticed the difference immediately with this little mod.
> 
> 
> ...


It should look like this at the end.


----------

